#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Enlace 1,3 km com visão obstruída - AJUDA

## digoitp

Boa noite amigos, estamos precisando fazer um ponto a ponto .. porem não temos visada ... 
conforme podem ver na imagem ...
minha duvida é , sera que colocando um par de rd-5g30 + rocket e alinhar um pouco acima para que 
o link se encontre acima da obstrução ( arvores e casas ) vai funcionar ? 
o que sugerem os amigos neste senário ? 
Link a ser enviado é 30 mb ( dedicado ) 
Obrigado desde ja pela atenção.

----------


## berghetti

Não existe isso de apontar a antena pra cima para os sinais se cruzarem e fechar um enlace.

O alinhamento é reto, a onda de RF não faz curva, se a obstrução for pouca e não muito próxima da antena você pode até conseguir fechar o enlace com a performance que você quer, mas se for obstrução muito densa e perto da antena, não da, tem que aumentar altura, fazer um repetidor no meio ou da lado para contornar o obstáculo.

----------


## digoitp

> Não existe isso de apontar a antena pra cima para os sinais se cruzarem e fechar um enlace.
> 
> O alinhamento é reto, a onda de RF não faz curva, se a obstrução for pouca e não muito próxima da antena você pode até conseguir fechar o enlace com a performance que você quer, mas se for obstrução muito densa e perto da antena, não da, tem que aumentar altura, fazer um repetidor no meio ou da lado para contornar o obstáculo.


Obrigado pelo retorno, analisando a imagem anexa ( repito.. não tenho visada.. olhando de um ponto para o outro .. fica algumas arvores e casas na frente ) 
existe algum equipamento que possa sugerir ? ou na tese é quanto maior o ganho , mais chances ?

----------


## rubem

Essa parte de RF "fazer curva" na prática até existe em termos, é a difração:


Mas... em pouco mais de 1Km com 2 antenas grandes e MIMO talvez (TALVEZ) consiga 3Mbps, mas nunca 30.

O normal com SISO nessa distancia e obstaculo alguns metros acima da visada (Mas precisam estar distantes, tipo 400m ou mais, obstaculo perto tipo 50m é péssimo) é trafegar com sorte pouco mais de 1Mbps.

A onda difratada é de qualidade horrível, se aumentar a antena tudo o que você consegue é perturbar a vizinhança (É uma solução de egoístas, portanto), mas não adianta ter um preambulo (SSID e cia) com sinal alto tipo -60dBm, se os pacotes de dados chegam por várias difrações (Não há uma via principal), com variação em intensidade, com tempos diversos (Pra minimizar os danos disso é só colocar ack-timeout gigante tipo 150uS pra essa distancia em 802.11n).

Dentro de casa talvez você consiga 30Mbps atravessando parede mas é distancia curta e a parede em sí atenua 10 a 15dBm, a perda por distancia (free space loss) é tão pequena que o sinal passando pela parede ainda é muuuuito mais alto que os reflexos (Em paredes laterais, ou difratados em portas e tal), já em distancia longa os reflexos e difrações chegam por diversos caminhos, com diversos delays (Pelo caminho A leva 100uS, pelo caminho B o MESMO pacote leva 120uS, esse pacote é analizado 2 vezes, enche 2 vezes o ADC e o mixer, o chipset precisa analizar pra depois descartar, esse tempo de analise ajuda a derrubar tanto o troughput).

Antes de 802.11n existia só 802.11g e 802.11a, com eles você não conseguiria 30Mbps NEM com visada! Só se incomodasse metade da cidade ocupando 40MHz de largura...

Enfim, 30Mbps é MUITA coisa, é uma banda enorme, pra equipto comum, reveja bem se não tem como colocar uma mini-torre de 18m em cada lado, ou talvez num lado, talvez um mastro de 6m acima de cada telhado (Usando NanoBeam M5 19dBi que é leve e tem pouco arrasto por vento).

Pode usar o Linkcalc da Intelbras:
http://linkcalc.intelbras.com.br/LinkCalc/Default.aspx
Ele pega dados de satelite sobre a altura, no mapa de relevo aparecem prédios e arvores mais antigos, então as vezes mesmo em cenário urbano ele ajuda bastante, vai que você descobre que com uma estrutura pequena de 18m resolve o problema, uma mini-torre de 18m custa mais barato que um par de direcionais com radome e cia, talvez seja vantajoso economicamente, além de permitir uma qualidade muito melhor.
(Não adianta medir 3 ou 6Mbps em teste de throughput se o ping a 1400B é um lixo tipo 100ms, ou tem jitter e varia de 30 a 300mS com 15% de pacotes perdidos, e acredito que com 2 direcionais de 25-30dBi nessa distancia sem visada é isso que conseguiria, provavelmente 3Mbps (Com MCS9 talvez) mas com jitter enorme e pings gigantes, fora percentual de pacotes perdidos grande, isso geralmente não serve nem como quebra-galho (E já fiz isso por insistencia de cliente, pessoal inaugura sede/filial/industria/estoque e só DEPOIS de tudo pronto e FUNCIONANDO descobrem que precisam internet e ninguém atende, aí ficam perturbando pra fazer essas gambiarras sem visada "só por umas semanas", nunca presta pra nada além de coisa boba tipo whatss app e cia, perda de pacotes gigante e ping enorme atrapalha o que precisa trafego maior)

----------


## Super

tenta instalar 2 airgrid de 27 dbi que talvez passa ou fibra mesmo, devido a distancia pequena o custo pode compensar.

----------


## lcesargc

> Essa parte de RF "fazer curva" na prática até existe em termos, é a difração:
> 
> 
> Mas... em pouco mais de 1Km com 2 antenas grandes e MIMO talvez (TALVEZ) consiga 3Mbps, mas nunca 30.
> 
> O normal com SISO nessa distancia e obstaculo alguns metros acima da visada (Mas precisam estar distantes, tipo 400m ou mais, obstaculo perto tipo 50m é péssimo) é trafegar com sorte pouco mais de 1Mbps.
> 
> A onda difratada é de qualidade horrível, se aumentar a antena tudo o que você consegue é perturbar a vizinhança (É uma solução de egoístas, portanto), mas não adianta ter um preambulo (SSID e cia) com sinal alto tipo -60dBm, se os pacotes de dados chegam por várias difrações (Não há uma via principal), com variação em intensidade, com tempos diversos (Pra minimizar os danos disso é só colocar ack-timeout gigante tipo 150uS pra essa distancia em 802.11n).
> 
> ...


ja procurei varias informações sobre difração em wifi mais não encontrei nada. para alguns lances de pouca velocidade e prioridade, aplicaçoes sem muita banda resolve

----------


## 1929

> ja procurei varias informações sobre difração em wifi mais não encontrei nada. para alguns lances de pouca velocidade e prioridade, aplicaçoes sem muita banda resolve



basicamente é o que o Rubem citou...

Procura também por Path Loss

----------


## digoitp

Obrigado, temos algumas antenas conectadas a um ap sem nenhuma visa.. distancia de uns 600 mtrs, porem é claro que não se compara a passar um link deste .. 
Esclarecedor a questão da difração, portanto mesmo associando com um bom sinal não daria qualidade pelo que entendi.
vou ver aqui o que faço.. Uns me falaram em canopy, porem acredito que não seria o caso ja que na teoria o que se precisa são as mesma condições .
com visada limpa o que os amigos me sugerem para que tenha um bom link ? Quais equipamentos ? 
grato

----------


## fbsalvi

Boa tarde amigo. Analisando a segunda foto, você poderia ver a possibilidade de instalar uma torre em cima do morro para repetir o sinal. Isso é uma sugestão pelo que vejo na segunda foto. Mas também analisar outros caminhos na região tipo um prédio que seja alto e que de visada entre os lados que se deseja fechar o ptp...

Att,

Fabiano.

----------


## rubem

E se tiver visada acho que um Nanobeam M5 16dBi está de bom tamanho pro caso, ou mesmo um SXT lite5. Mas pra ter a máxima qualidade lembra que além da visada precisa a 1ª zona de fresnel limpa, ou 100% da zona de fresnel, algo como um tunel de uns 4m (2m pra cada lado da linha de visada) no mínimo, se tiver visada só "por um tris" é bem comum ter OU sinal mais baixo que o free space loss diz que devia ter, ou ter sinal ok mas ter CCQ baixo (culpa do excesso de pacotes que chegam via reflexo na borda da zona de fresnel). Sobre material sobre difração, o problema é qualificar o incomodo. Em RF dá pra calcular quanto de sinal haverá com a obstrução X ou Y, só que precisa ter dados exatos das alturas e distancias. Mas... em wifi não ocorre só sinal mais baixo, ocorre perda de qualidade porque tem onda que chega refletindo com atraso tão exato que chega em contra-fase e isso atenua só 1 ou 2 bits do pacote, é complicadíssimo predizer isso no calculo, teria que fazer aquelas simulações tipo: http://yves.maguer.free.fr/WiFi/simu...unications.jpg ou http://uploads.webflow.com/5292b8e68...25_heatmap.png Só que pra essas simulações darem bem certo precisa 100% de precisão no mapa (Você tem que subir o mapa pro software), precisa informar com exatidão a densidade de cada parede, poste, arvore e telhado no caminho. Eu testei isso em casa mas num canto o sinal não batia, fui ver bem e notei que faltou azulejo do banheiro, que são a pior desgraça pra propagação, alta densidade, não consegui informação de densidade deles então fiz o reverso, pela queda de sinal calculo que 2 azulejos (8mm cada, provavelmente) tem a mesma atenuação de uma parede de 12cm, imagina o trabalho que dá fazer uma simulação dessa com exatidão, esses softwares também sabem ver a difração (Googla por wifi simulation map ou algo assim), mas o LinkCalc da Intelbras/Ligowave também faz, usa ele e vai subindo uma torre imaginária num lado pra ver como o sinal varia conforme a altura da obstrução ou mesmo quando ele está dentro da 1ª zona de fresnel, só não é bom confiar tanto porque mapa via satelite tem margem de erro de 2 ou 3m no mínimo, e... a vegetação cresce, se os dados de satelite são de 2013 uma arvore pode ter crescido 2m no caminho, já ia tornar o calculo teórico inútil. Então não tem jeito, o negócio é colocar torre ou algo estrutura alta pra ter certeza de passar bem acima dos obstaculos, só assim pra ter certeza da qualidade do link (Qualidade que você nota no throughput estável, no ping sem jitter, no ping sem pacotes perdidos, não apenas nos testes de velocidade das CPE's (Não adianta medir 35Mbps num teste de velocidade CPECPE se pra isso o ping vai pra lixo tipo 100ms ou se perde 10% dos ping's).

----------


## digoitp

Obrigado, 
mesmo que na outra ponta do link va fica 30 clientes conectados ( em um painel com rocket ) ? estas nanobeam darão conta de processar este link ? 
Perdão por certa ignorancia.

Grato

----------


## rubem

Sim, 30Mbps com 30 clientes típicos deve ficar bem abaixo de uns 30Kpps, que ela aguenta bem como bridge ou num roteamento simples de encaminhamento.

1Kpps por cliente chega a ser exagero pra maioria, mas é bom contabilizar pelo menos 500 pps por cliente como certo, já que a maioria fica pendurado no whats app e facebook o dia todo, são plataformas que não consomem muito trafego, mas tem muito pacote pequeno circulando.

Quem mais sofre num caso assim é o acess point da coisa, quem vai mandar sinal pros 30 clientes nesse ponto, o Nanobeam nesse caso seria só um PTP, ele recebe e envia pacotes pra só 1 contraparte, pode usar Airmax ou algo assim tranquilo, é um serviço muito mais leve do que ser acess point de 30 clientes (Precisaria Rocket ou algo tipo RB912, imagino que seriam 30 clientes de 1Mbps cada (Pra dar uns 30Mbps)).

Mas se forem 30 clientes de 1Mbps PAGANTES, a média de clientes simultaneos (Conectados) deve ficar nuns 15 a 20, e o trafego real com 15 a 20 clientes de 1Mbps deve ficar em abaixo de 10Mbps, com mal e mal 10Kpps provavelmente. Só não é bom exagera em baixo custo fazendo um PTP desse com 2 Nanostation Loco (Que até trafegaria 30Mbps em condições ideais nessa distancia) porque tão importante quando trafegar muita coisa é ter latência mínima, com trafego maior a latência numa CPE doméstica basicona tipo NS Loco é alta, em bandwitch test até passa de 35Mbps, mas... hora que bota uma duzia de IP's diferentes trafegando pacote de todo tipo, aí a coisa fica mais demorada pra ele, o ping passa de 2ms pra 10ms, acaba subutilizando parte do link dedicado (O tempo entre o pedido sair do cliente e chegar no dedicado, e o caminho inverso depois, é tempo que o link fica parado esperando o checksum do pacote (Ou do pedido), ao invez de colocar 60 clientes de 1Mbps em link de 30Mbps você poderia colocar só uns 50 simultâneos, no todo é uma perda de dinheiro difícil de averiguar no bandwitch test).

----------


## digoitp

> Sim, 30Mbps com 30 clientes típicos deve ficar bem abaixo de uns 30Kpps, que ela aguenta bem como bridge ou num roteamento simples de encaminhamento.
> 
> 1Kpps por cliente chega a ser exagero pra maioria, mas é bom contabilizar pelo menos 500 pps por cliente como certo, já que a maioria fica pendurado no whats app e facebook o dia todo, são plataformas que não consomem muito trafego, mas tem muito pacote pequeno circulando.
> 
> Quem mais sofre num caso assim é o acess point da coisa, quem vai mandar sinal pros 30 clientes nesse ponto, o Nanobeam nesse caso seria só um PTP, ele recebe e envia pacotes pra só 1 contraparte, pode usar Airmax ou algo assim tranquilo, é um serviço muito mais leve do que ser acess point de 30 clientes (Precisaria Rocket ou algo tipo RB912, imagino que seriam 30 clientes de 1Mbps cada (Pra dar uns 30Mbps)).
> 
> Mas se forem 30 clientes de 1Mbps PAGANTES, a média de clientes simultaneos (Conectados) deve ficar nuns 15 a 20, e o trafego real com 15 a 20 clientes de 1Mbps deve ficar em abaixo de 10Mbps, com mal e mal 10Kpps provavelmente. Só não é bom exagera em baixo custo fazendo um PTP desse com 2 Nanostation Loco (Que até trafegaria 30Mbps em condições ideais nessa distancia) porque tão importante quando trafegar muita coisa é ter latência mínima, com trafego maior a latência numa CPE doméstica basicona tipo NS Loco é alta, em bandwitch test até passa de 35Mbps, mas... hora que bota uma duzia de IP's diferentes trafegando pacote de todo tipo, aí a coisa fica mais demorada pra ele, o ping passa de 2ms pra 10ms, acaba subutilizando parte do link dedicado (O tempo entre o pedido sair do cliente e chegar no dedicado, e o caminho inverso depois, é tempo que o link fica parado esperando o checksum do pacote (Ou do pedido), ao invez de colocar 60 clientes de 1Mbps em link de 30Mbps você poderia colocar só uns 50 simultâneos, no todo é uma perda de dinheiro difícil de averiguar no bandwitch test).


Obrigado, vou usar então no PTP duas Powerbeam M5 25dbi (pbe-m5-400)  e como AP Basestation Am-5g16 120 16dbi + 01 Rocket M5 
Acredito que uns 30 clientes pendurados .
Deste modo segundo o que me passou acima vai ficar bom.
Grato pela ajuda .

----------


## harpia

Soma a altura do local que você faria a instalação das antenas para calcular a diferença. Se colocar um módulo de 2 metros já vai fazer bastante diferença, mas pela distância acho que você não vai ter problemas.
Na prática a situação é bem diferente, e eu já vi situações bem complicadas sendo resolvidas assim. 
Espero ter ajudado
Qualquer coisa pode me adicionar no skype: jf1889 @ hotmail . com

----------

